

Moving PhoneGap to the Apache Software Foundation - timf
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/phonegap-dev/vFy8GCcHiY4/discussion

======
rmason
I think the Apache move is positive. But the name choice is just horrible.

What's wrong with Apache Mobile?

~~~
ceejayoz
"Apache Mobile" sounds like a mobile web server, IMO.

------
adamfeldman
This link doesn't work on the iPad - you just get forwarded to the iPad
version of Google Groups at <https://groups.google.com/forum/m/>. You can view
the proper post at [https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/phonegap-
dev/vFy8G...](https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/phonegap-
dev/vFy8GCcHiY4)

------
tmcw
Pardon my ignorance: why would a project want to be moved to the Apache
Software Foundation?

~~~
daleharvey
Open source projects vary in 'openness', especially with the recent popularity
of companies releasing open source products but strictly controlling them,
which makes them less attractive for 3rd parties to depend on.

The Apache Foundation goes to a lot of work to make sure that open source
project operate in a certain spirit, they encourage to have a diverse set of
committers (so they arent all from one company), they also provide some
insurance on the legal side of things

~~~
hannibalhorn
It sounds like the legal insurance may be one of the bigger drivers in this
instance. I find it rather maddening that a clothing chain has problems with
the PhoneGap name - there's absolutely no chance of consumer confusion here.

------
dgavey
I think this will be generally great for the PhoneGap community, but I can't
say I like the name Apache Device Bridge. There has got to be something better
than that. Off the top of my head, how about "Apache Web Bridge"?

~~~
Legion
The post suggests the name DeviceReady, not DeviceBridge.

Though as a commenter pointed out, the deviceready.com domain is already
taken.

------
zubairov
That's a great news, and it will be very beneficial for both PhoneGap open
source framework and ASF Foundation. Clear governance rules in ASF foundation
will definitely be stimulative for other developers to participate.

